# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Szumy w uszach, zatkany nos, mroczki przed oczami

## maciejka

Witam!

Mój problem pojawił się stosunkowo dawno. Od około 5-6 miesięcy występuje u mnie szum w lewym uchu. Słyszę go nieustannie, nawet w ciągu dnia w cichym pomieszczeniu. Szum nasila się przed pójściem spać i po przebudzeniu. Byłem z tym u laryngologa, który nie stwierdził żadnej konkretnej przyczyny (na pewno nie zatoki). Zauważył jedynie, iż mam zapchany nos (jedna dziurka zatkana) i przepisał mi 2xBuderin. Lek biorę od około miesiąca i nie czuje żadnej poprawy tj. w uchu dalej szumi a nos dalej zapchany. Dodatkowo wraz z pojawieniem się się szumów doszły "mroczki" przed oczami. Laryngolog kompletnie to zbagatelizował i kazał iść do okulisty, gdyż jak stwierdził nie ma to kompletnie związku z jego dziedziną (może nie ma, myślałem jednak że zatkany nos może powodować jakieś większe ciśnienie w głowie co może mieć wpływ na mroczki  :Big Grin:  ). 

Spotkał się ktokolwiek z takim czymś i wie jak rozwiązać ten problem? Przez te szumy źle sypiam co odbija się ogólnie na moim zdrowiu, a jestem stosunkowo młody i bardzo mnie to irytuje.

----------


## Krzysztof

Szumy w uszach najczęściej występują w przypadku schorzeń powodujących niedrożność nosa - takich jak alergie, problemy z zatokami, katar, rzadziej mają związek z chorobami uszu lub czasem zmianami w czaszce (i w ostateczności powinny być weryfikowane przez neurologa) .W pierwszej kolejności należałoby "udrożnić" nos - to powinno pomóc, jeśli laryngolog Cię zbadał i nie stwierdził nieprawidłowości, być może przyczyną jest alergia, która nei zawsze dobrze reaguje na leki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## maciejka

Badania  alergolog iczne miałem wykonywane jeszcze przed wystąpieniem tych szumów i nic nie wykazały. W każdym razie nos mam dalej zapchany, więc będę kombinował coś w tym kierunku  :Smile:  Dzięki za odpowiedź.

PS

Może mieć to jakikolwiek związek z "mroczkami" ?

----------


## Krzysztof

Zatkany nos z mroczkami raczej nie - te ostatnie prawdopodobnie są mętami ciała szklistego występującymi u zdrowych ludzi. Warto też, byś skontrolował ciśnienie krwi - mroczki przed oczami w połączeniu z bólem głowy mogą być objawem nadciśnienia i tą przyczynę też należałoby wyeliminować. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej!

Mam coś podobnego. Od kilku lat. Niedawno okazało się, że mam gronkowca złocistego w nosie. Być może to to?
Mroczki pojawiają się zazwyczaj przy wstawaniu (z łóżka, z krzesła), czy po prostu przy zbyt szybkim wyprostowaniu ciała. Zazwyczaj taki epizod dodatkowo osłabia.
Piszczy mi w obu uszach, w jednym bardziej. Nos mam wiecznie zatkany, u mnie to z pewnością jednak alergia.
Do tego dochodzą potworne  bóle głowy  idące jakby od nosa (zatoki czyste). Przy każdym tego typu bólu nos mi puchnie z zewnatrz.
Nie wiadomo co to jest. Zrobiono mi mnóstwo badań (w tym nawet rezonans) i nic. Ciekawe czy po pozbyciu się gronkowca coś się zmieni...

----------

